# January Shows I will be vending at



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi All-

I will be vending at the Havre de Grace reptile show this weekend, 10Jan15.
All Maryland Reptile Show


I will also be vending at a new show in Frederick Maryland, 24Jan15.
Western Maryland Reptile Show


I will have plenty of feeder insects including 4 types of Fruit flies, several types of springtails and woodlice.
In addition, I will have the following frogs available:

Yellow terribilis
Orange terribilis
reticulated auratus
vanzolinii
varadero imitator
luecamelas
Brazilian yellowhead tinctorius
Azureus tinctorius
Patricia tinctorius
Epipedobates tricolor "Zarayunga"

and a few odds and ends

I will also have various plant clippings for sale. 
***Note- All frogs are captive bred and raised at my house.***

***Coming soon ***
F1 captive bred Golden Mantella (Mantella aurantiaca)
F1 captive bred Ameerega trivittatus,formerly Epipedobates trivittatus "Red"
F1 captive bred Robertus tinctorius
Lorenzo tinctorius


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

I wanted to add that I will also be offering portions of tropical moss. I have around 5 types in limited quantities. The mosses were harvested from frog containing tanks and grown for over one month in frog free containers.

And at long last........

I am finally able to accept credit card payments with thanks to my 11 yr old daughter for the great Christmas present!

See you all at the show.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Randy...would you have any adult/older subadult sexed standard intermedius that are unrelated to what I got from you???


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Judy S said:


> Randy...would you have any adult/older subadult sexed standard intermedius that are unrelated to what I got from you???


Sorry Judy. I cant help you with this one.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Randy,

Any time estimate on your Golden Mantella teaser?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

I may bring a few to the Frederick Show, if not the next Havare de grace show. Just waiting for them to put on some size. They will be roughly 1/3 to half grown.


----------

